# Heat fitting



## kyebean (Mar 12, 2019)

Are their significant differences between Burton Life Liners, Intuition Liners and others like Nitro Cloud 10? A fitter told me that Burtons don't really fill voids or mold as much as Intuition. I've gathered from the main heat fitting thread that it's best to use a boot convection oven, but Burton recommends "This can be done at any Authorized Burton Dealer who has a Therm-ic heat molding unit." Would that do the job as well as a proper oven? What temp and time for Burton Life Liners? Thanks!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

kyebean said:


> Are their significant differences between Burton Life Liners, Intuition Liners and others like Nitro Cloud 10? A fitter told me that Burtons don't really fill voids or mold as much as Intuition. I've gathered from the main heat fitting thread that it's best to use a boot convection oven, but Burton recommends "This can be done at any Authorized Burton Dealer who has a Therm-ic heat molding unit." Would that do the job as well as a proper oven? What temp and time for Burton Life Liners? Thanks!


Intuition liners need the convection oven. Otherwise, Burton liners can be heat molded just fine with the other type. I do find the Intuition liners are better at molding, and you can create little pockets here and there as needed.


----------

